# Dirt 3 startet nur im fenstermodus



## shooot3r (26. Juli 2011)

hallo, habe mir dirt 3 installiert, aber immer wennich es starten will, startet es nur im fenstermodus, kann man irgendwo umstellen oder so?
im spiel gehts schonmal nicht. vielleicht noch im windows oder so? ausserdem wird meine kontroller konfiguration nicht gespeichert.

mfg


----------



## SackwalzNR1 (27. Juli 2011)

hast du mal versucht, nachdem du es gestartet hast, z.b. im hauptmenü ALT+ENTER zu drücken? Crysis wechselt manchmal in den fenstermodus, wenn ich kurz auf den desktop gehe und da benutz ich das meistens o.o probiers mal aus.


----------



## shooot3r (27. Juli 2011)

hallo, ja danke hat geklappt, aber wieso speichert das spiel meine keine controller konfiguration nicht? 

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2011)

Musst Du das vlt. noch Bestätigen, also nicht einfach nur Escape oder "zurück"  ?


----------

